# Affectionate, cuddly dogs?



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

I want a small, non-shedding dog. But I also want a dog that will let me hug it and pick it up. It seems many small dogs hate being picked up or cuddled with. My aunt's dog, a maltipoo puppy, let me pick it up and manhandle it anyway I wanted -- but he wasn't a very bright dog and was difficult to train. My friend's dog, a shih tzu, hates being picked up and growls even when his master picks him up.

Is it a breed thing, a personality thing or a training thing? All I want is a cute little dog that will let me pick it up and/or cuddle it. When a dog is so adorable and fluffy, it's hard barely being able to pet it!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If all you want a dog for is picking up and cuddling. Id suggest a dog of any breed...in stuffed animal form.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely a training/socialization thing.

I would recommend you a yorkie.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I would recommend that you go to the shelter and get an older dog with the kind of personality that you are describing. When you get a puppy the certain breed of the dog isn't going to assure its 'cuddliness'.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Dogs are pets. Not babies or toys or even humans. Animals. They aren't meant to be manhandled and held and cuddled all the time. This is why dogs develope small dog syndrom. You should look that up.

Most dogs just depend on their personalies whether they like being held or not. I've met tons of small dogs, some like being held, others hate it. I know two yorkies, a mother and son, the mom loves being held, the son hates it. They both have small dog syndrom.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Rottweiler. You don't have to pick him up; just sit on the couch and he'll find his way onto your lap. They be cuddle-tastic.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Echoing every one else, dogs aren't meant to be man handled and forced into affection. I get plenty of affection from my dogs- on their own terms. 

Hit the shelters. I met a Chihuahua once who kept leaping into my lap and trying to cuddle under my chin. Magpie is also a shelter dog (though, I guess by the standards you have listed she is not cute or cuddly) and she loves to cram her head under your chin and be hugged. If you stop hugging and rubbing her, she'll push her way into your lap.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Dogs are pets. Not babies or toys or even humans. Animals. They aren't meant to be manhandled and held and cuddled all the time. This is why dogs develope small dog syndrom. You should look that up.


I know what small dog syndrome is. I also know that dog's suffering from small dog syndrome are likely to snap at anyone who tries to pick them up or hug them. That's why I would assume with proper training a dog should learn how to tolerate "hugs." I have looked it up and apparently dogs don't understand hugs since they have no arms and it seems like threatening behavior, but they can be taught that it's not a threat and learn to tolerate it.

The condescending answers are also unnecessarily. Stuffed animal. Hardy har har. It's not like I want to dress my dog in a bonnet and carry it around in a purse. I don't think it's so crazy to want to be able to hold or hug your own dog once in a while without it running away or snapping at you.

I am dog-sitting the most adorable shih tzu but he is a real pain in the arse. He refuses to let me pick him up, even when he is barking his brains out because he is deathly afraid of walking up the stairs. I go to help him up the stairs and he tries to bite me. Nu-uh. I want a dog who is friendly and pleasant.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you raise a dog properly and socialize it like a dog and not a toy, it will be friendly and pleasant. That is the point of training anyway. Dogs aren't meant to be carried and held all the time though, so this often goes against what they like. For reasons such as stairs, tubs, etc, dogs should be taught to be okay with being lifted, but not necessarily held, cuddled, and carried around for long periods of time.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

puppysitter said:


> I am dog-sitting the most adorable shih tzu but he is a real pain in the arse. He refuses to let me pick him up, even when he is barking his brains out because he is deathly afraid of walking up the stairs. I go to help him up the stairs and he tries to bite me. Nu-uh. I want a dog who is friendly and pleasant.


I know this doesn't answer your question about what type of dog but the shih tzu problem could be solved by clipping a leash to their collar and a few treats. Urge it up the stares with the treats in hand and see if it will follow.

Most dogs don't like to be cuddled, its not normal for them. I have found my dog (who is large/medium in size will enjoy cuddles now and again but if you want a small dog to accept cuddles and love the main thing will need to do is treat it like a big dog. When it does naughty things don't let them get away with it, and when taken out and about let them use their little legs. A happy healthy dog should tolerate being cuddled but it has to be in moderation. 

As far as a breed one of the only dogs that doesn't shed are poodles, I however don't have a whole lot of experience with small ones, but I know that standard poodles are very smart and enjoy humans very much. But remember smart dogs can become destructive when not taken out enough. Its a hard balancing act...


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh and train, train, train! This is the most important aspect of owning a dog!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yorkies don't shed either, but still can't be treated like a little odd-shaped human.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

On Dogs 101 (Animal Planet channel), they profile different types of dogs. Some dogs were developed to be lap dogs of the rich and royal. I am blanking on what some of them are. Maybe Maltese, Shih Zhu, Lhasa Apso? 

I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a dog to be your cuddle companion as long as its needs are met.

Here...I just found a link to the most popular lap dogs per Dogs 101: http://animal.discovery.com/videos/top-10-best-lap-dogs/


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Shih Tzu, as a breed, are more independent than a lot of the other toy breeds. But they are normally laid back and tolerant and are supposed to be very friendly towards people and other animals. A Shih Tzu that acts the way the one you're pet sitting acts does is because he's been allowed to become dominant. Any dog that believes he's higher in the pecking order than you will growl and snap to discipline you. 

If you hadn't said that you wanted a non-shedding dog, then I would recommend a Chihuahua. I've never come across another breed that wants to be held more. I have two of them and they velcro themselves to me. That is very typical of the breed.

I think Maltese and Toy Poodle both fit exactly what you're looking for also.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

at 150# and 130#, i can't exactly pick up either of my great danes but they are very affectionate. my senior girl loves to lay with her head in my lap. my younger girl seeks me out for lovin'. she will bring me a toy, lean into me and with her eyes, beg me to get on the floor. when i do, she plops in my lap.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

I sit for a Yorkie that lives for attention, cuddles, and sitting on your lap. He would never snap at anyone. he's just so happy. I don't know why He lives with a beagle mix who is the same way. I think it depends on the individual dog and not the breed but the Yorkies I've met have been pretty nice.
My lab puppy, Charlie loves to be held and cuddled but labs might be too big and too sheddy for what you're looking for


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love cuddling my dogs and I love that my current two enjoy it too. Much better than my shelties who were really not into the cuddles. I pick mine up and carry them around like babies all the time, haha. Just because I do that doesn't mean they aren't treated like dogs though. 

Unfortunately they are far from low shedding and are very high energy too, so I don't think they are quite what you are looking for. They are by far the cuddliest, most affectionate breed I've ever owned though.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

puppysitter said:


> I want a small, non-shedding dog. But I also want a dog that will let me hug it and pick it up. It seems many small dogs hate being picked up or cuddled with. My aunt's dog, a maltipoo puppy, let me pick it up and manhandle it anyway I wanted -- but he wasn't a very bright dog and was difficult to train. My friend's dog, a shih tzu, hates being picked up and growls even when his master picks him up.
> 
> Is it a breed thing, a personality thing or a training thing? All I want is a cute little dog that will let me pick it up and/or cuddle it. When a dog is so adorable and fluffy, it's hard barely being able to pet it!


I'll agree dogs aren't made to be manhandled, but I pretty much maul my puppies around when they're babies so they allow people to pet them/pick them up/carry them. Dude doesn't mind it, and Tag looks very disgusted, but they allow it. People see papillons and think they're cute little cuddle bugs when they're more like having a go-cart with 8 cylinders  I don't want them to be snappy or snotty if a well meaning stranger makes a sudden dumb move. 
Your friends dog (the shih-tzu) that growls...Dude went through a phase where he would "grunt-growl" (a very short growl) when I'd pick him up. That's when he was diagnosed with bad knees. If your friend hasn't taken their dog to the vet, they may consider it to see if the shih-tzu doesn't have some sort of problem that makes him hurt when being picked up. 
That said, I've met many small breeds on both ends of the spectrum. Yorkies--some of them are baby dolls, sweet, and love to be held. Others think that stuff is for sissies. Same with shih-tzu's, chihuahuas, poms, maltese, etc...
If you want to get a little dog to be cute and carry around, that's fine. But just remember, they're still dogs, and they need to have enough self confidence to be able to handle life on their own four paws. It's pitiful to see dogs who can NOT function unless they're smashed up against their owners, it's almost a form of abuse IMO.


----------



## Juniper's mom (Jun 13, 2009)

didee said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a dog to be your cuddle companion as long as its needs are met.


LOL, I hope not! Because my BF has trained ours to sit in his arms on the couch. 

I think you should just look at the dog's personality, that's what we did. We were considering a shiba inu, but were wary of the breed's rep for aloofness. Traveling out to our local shelter in search of shiba that was on their website, we noticed a quiet, sweet medium-sized mutt. When we took her on a "test walk" she quickly climbed into my arms and threw her head over my shoulder. How was I to refuse? 

Look for a dog that responds enthusiastically to being touched and held. I think it's totally not a breed thing, and there are tons of cuddly rescues out there!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> People see papillons and think they're cute little cuddle bugs when they're more like having a go-cart with 8 cylinders


Omg that's PERFECT!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

puppysitter said:


> I know what small dog syndrome is. I also know that dog's suffering from small dog syndrome are likely to snap at anyone who tries to pick them up or hug them. That's why I would assume with proper training a dog should learn how to tolerate "hugs." I have looked it up and apparently dogs don't understand hugs since they have no arms and it seems like threatening behavior, but they can be taught that it's not a threat and learn to tolerate it.
> 
> The condescending answers are also unnecessarily. Stuffed animal. Hardy har har. It's not like I want to dress my dog in a bonnet and carry it around in a purse. I don't think it's so crazy to want to be able to hold or hug your own dog once in a while without it running away or snapping at you.
> 
> I am dog-sitting the most adorable shih tzu but he is a real pain in the arse. He refuses to let me pick him up, even when he is barking his brains out because he is deathly afraid of walking up the stairs. I go to help him up the stairs and he tries to bite me. Nu-uh. I want a dog who is friendly and pleasant.


I don't think that anyone was trying to be condescending. Your first post stated you wanted a dog to hug and carry around; this post clears up that you know what small dog syndrome is. ANY dog (small or big) can be snappy if they're not trained and socialized to like people. Some dogs are naturally more shy than others and need a little extra in the socialization in that department. 
Tag (the 9 month old papillon) is the busiest dog I know, and like I posted before, I pretty much mauled him around as a baby so he would accept being held, carried, flopped on his back, etc. It makes them easy to groom, easy to handle if they're hurt, and easy for the vet to examine. I started him as a baby, when he was tired. Now, when he's tired, he likes to be held (like a baby, in my arms, on his back). It's cute  I did the same thing to my german shepherd when he was a puppy, I wanted him to accept being lifted, put on his side/back, etc. It pays off. Good luck in your search for a puppy


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Omg that's PERFECT!


<G> Who says small dogs are always low-energy?  
I adore papillons, but I'll agree they're not for every body. Tag started outsmarting me when he as 12 weeks old. That's not saying a lot (LOL) but still!
I'm still seeing the OP with a maltese. They are, in my experience, a very sweet natured dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay why don't we see pictures of your crew? lol


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Okay why don't we see pictures of your crew? lol


I need to post some, maybe tomorrow since I'm certain to be snowed in 
I've got a ton of cute pictures of Tag on my camera, I need to upload them. Both papillons are oversized, Dude doesn't even hardly look like a pap. Tag looks like one but is big (he came from a rescue, probably the product of a mill).
Here's a baby video of him 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Lrm-gLBP8

Auz with his favorite toy (a horse longe whip he loves to chase and carry, lol)
http://www.grammieshouse.com/sitebu...derpictures/.pond/whippedauz.jpg.w300h196.jpg

Dude, my best buddy 
http://www.grammieshouse.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/.pond/dude_1727.jpg.w300h225.jpg


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

There's so much to consider. For the longest time I wanted a pug, but they shed. Then I wanted a coton de tulear, relatively unknown it seems, but so fluffy and cute. Bichons seem to be known for a good temperment and low allergy (plus adorable). But I keep hearing poodles are the easiest to train. But now I'm thinking maybe I need a mini red-haired poodle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N4vM5OJ0-g My heart about melts when he dances. Hahah. My main concern is having a friendly, outgoing dog who likes affection. It's so frustrating that this adorable shih tzu I am dog-sitting could care less about me. Haha.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

PLEASE DON'T get a Yorkie or any other terrier for that matter. Terriers are energetic little guys that despite their small size think there huge and in my experience, they definately don't want to be hauled around. I think Sam would throw himself off a cliff if I ever carried him around without a good reason! He loves cuddles and playing, but he's spunky and independant, so he likes doing things his way, not being carted around.

Also, I have to agree with some other people on here that you don't sound ready to own a dog. I don't want be condescending, but I just want to remind you that a dog (especially small breeds) live 10-15 years. Please don't pick a breed based on how cuddley, pleasant and willing to let you carry them they are. There is much much much more to owning a dog then this! Think of personality compatibilies, exercise requirements, health problems, etc before buying a dog. In one of your posts you switched from pug to shit zu to red toy poodle, all dogs with different issues and temperments. You didn't really mention what you liked about these dogs apart from the fact that they are cute and friendly (which defines the majority of dogs). This makes it seem like all you want is a toy and makes people question your judgement.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Like we've said, it really all depends on the dog. If you teach it from a young age to be used to affection and the like, it should have no problem with it. But if you raise it until 5 years and then decide to start oogling it, it just won't happen, get it? the earlier you start them, the better it will be.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> PLEASE DON'T get a Yorkie or any other terrier for that matter. Terriers are energetic little guys that despite their small size think there huge and in my experience, they definately don't want to be hauled around. I think Sam would throw himself off a cliff if I ever carried him around without a good reason! He loves cuddles and playing, but he's spunky and independant, so he likes doing things his way, not being carted around.
> 
> Also, I have to agree with some other people on here that you don't sound ready to own a dog. I don't want be condescending, but I just want to remind you that a dog (especially small breeds) live 10-15 years. Please don't pick a breed based on how cuddley, pleasant and willing to let you carry them they are. There is much much much more to owning a dog then this! Think of personality compatibilies, exercise requirements, health problems, etc before buying a dog. In one of your posts you switched from pug to shit zu to red toy poodle, all dogs with different issues and temperments. You didn't really mention what you liked about these dogs apart from the fact that they are cute and friendly (which defines the majority of dogs). This makes it seem like all you want is a toy and makes people question your judgement.


Obviously they just look cute and that's why I am even considering them as the dogs I would want when/if I get a dog. I don't know about their temperments, living space needs, etc. You have to start somewhere, and I am starting with cuteness and shedding. I'm not buying a dog tomorrow, or maybe not anytime very soon. I fully realize dogs live 15 years and I need to be around to take care of and I can afford it. I think it's really lame how if I openly admit I want a cute dog who will be an affectionate companion (probably the main reason people get dogs in the first place), I am suddenly unfit to own a dog. I don't need lectures about how dogs are not people -- believe me, this shih tzu I am dog-sitting is spoiled to death and acts like a total brat. Total small dog syndrome. I just wanted to know why some dogs are affectionate and some aren't. That's all.

Speaking of my shih tzu I am dog-sitting being a brat: He takes the ball and runs away with it and makes me chase him around the table in circles forever. Should I assume he was never "taught" fetch, or do some dogs just play differently. I only get the ball by tricking him and having a tug of war with him. Soon as I throw it, it bolts again for me to chase him with it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I need to post some, maybe tomorrow since I'm certain to be snowed in
> I've got a ton of cute pictures of Tag on my camera, I need to upload them. Both papillons are oversized, Dude doesn't even hardly look like a pap. Tag looks like one but is big (he came from a rescue, probably the product of a mill).
> Here's a baby video of him
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Lrm-gLBP8
> ...


I think they both look very pappy! Very adorable dogs, and I love your GSD too. My first dog was a GSD (then we downsized to the 5 insane papillons. I do wonder about my sanity some days haha)

To the OP, I think the best way is listing out your wants in a dog. Friendliness is one but also exercise requirements, grooming requirements, etc. 

Also have you taken these dog selector quizes? They're not 100% accurate (I never get papillons on them) but they could give you a place to start.

http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselectorindex.do
http://www.k9country.com/perl//dogBreed.pl


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> PLEASE DON'T get a Yorkie or any other terrier for that matter. Terriers are energetic little guys that despite their small size think there huge and in my experience, they definately don't want to be hauled around. I think Sam would throw himself off a cliff if I ever carried him around without a good reason! He loves cuddles and playing, but he's spunky and independant, so he likes doing things his way, not being carted around.
> 
> Also, I have to agree with some other people on here that you don't sound ready to own a dog. I don't want be condescending, but I just want to remind you that a dog (especially small breeds) live 10-15 years. Please don't pick a breed based on how cuddley, pleasant and willing to let you carry them they are. There is much much much more to owning a dog then this! Think of personality compatibilies, exercise requirements, health problems, etc before buying a dog. In one of your posts you switched from pug to shit zu to red toy poodle, all dogs with different issues and temperments. You didn't really mention what you liked about these dogs apart from the fact that they are cute and friendly (which defines the majority of dogs). This makes it seem like all you want is a toy and makes people question your judgement.


True that, with the terriers!! 
I do have to mention though, when I was not quite 18 I got Dude as a graduation gift because my parents knew I wanted nothing else than my own dog. When I started searching for dogs I wanted a border collie, and they said small dog only. I looked at a LOT of breeds, and looks did matter as vain as it sounds. Nothing wrong IMO with looking at dogs that are cute and deciding which looks you like, the real key is researching the breeds you narrow down before you make the final decision. I found papillons on the internet (I had never heard of them) and LOVED that they looked like border collies. I also read about PRA and knee problems. I looked into their temperaments, activity levels, trainability, etc, and made my decision. And here he is, Baby Dude 
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1190/4117299/8613921/116998216.jpg


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> True that, with the terriers!!
> I do have to mention though, when I was not quite 18 I got Dude as a graduation gift because my parents knew I wanted nothing else than my own dog. When I started searching for dogs I wanted a border collie, and they said small dog only. I looked at a LOT of breeds, and looks did matter as vain as it sounds. Nothing wrong IMO with looking at dogs that are cute and deciding which looks you like, the real key is researching the breeds you narrow down before you make the final decision. I found papillons on the internet (I had never heard of them) and LOVED that they looked like border collies. I also read about PRA and knee problems. I looked into their temperaments, activity levels, trainability, etc, and made my decision. And here he is, Baby Dude
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1190/4117299/8613921/116998216.jpg


OT- but you have fantastic taste in dogs, lol! Papillons, border collies, and GSDs are my three favorite breeds.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I think they both look very pappy! Very adorable dogs, and I love your GSD too. My first dog was a GSD (then we downsized to the 5 insane papillons. I do wonder about my sanity some days haha)
> 
> To the OP, I think the best way is listing out your wants in a dog. Friendliness is one but also exercise requirements, grooming requirements, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think they're pretty cute, too  Your pack looks like my moms pack (she has 2 as well). I figure if you stack 4 or 5 papillons, like legos, you'd get the equivalent of a big dog, so why not have more than one pap? (Greyhound people call adopting a 2nd or 3rd greyhound "chipping"...you can't have just one...same thing with papillons) 
I've taken the dog selector quizzes, too, and they're not 100% accurate but like you said, they give you a place to start. 
I learned on one of those quizzes I like dogs with long noses and pointy ears. On this property we have 6 dogs, too many cats to count (indoors, indoor/outdoor, and barn cats), and a horse. All with long noses and pointy ears, lol


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

puppysitter said:


> Obviously they just look cute and that's why I am even considering them as the dogs I would want when/if I get a dog. I don't know about their temperments, living space needs, etc. You have to start somewhere, and I am starting with cuteness and shedding. I'm not buying a dog tomorrow, or maybe not anytime very soon. I fully realize dogs live 15 years and I need to be around to take care of and I can afford it. I think it's really lame how if I openly admit I want a cute dog who will be an affectionate companion (probably the main reason people get dogs in the first place), I am suddenly unfit to own a dog. I don't need lectures about how dogs are not people -- believe me, this shih tzu I am dog-sitting is spoiled to death and acts like a total brat. Total small dog syndrome. I just wanted to know why some dogs are affectionate and some aren't. That's all.
> 
> Speaking of my shih tzu I am dog-sitting being a brat: He takes the ball and runs away with it and makes me chase him around the table in circles forever. Should I assume he was never "taught" fetch, or do some dogs just play differently. I only get the ball by tricking him and having a tug of war with him. Soon as I throw it, it bolts again for me to chase him with it.


Oh, we get a lot of boarding dogs in that play the ol' keep away game  I keep 2 toys on hand, and throw one. When they go flying away with it in their mouth, I get their attention and lure them in a few feet from me and throw the other toy. While they're chasing that toy, I grab up the other one and keep it up. Sometimes 3 works better, if they try to cram 2 in their mouth at once, lol. 
On the rare case that doesn't work, I just disengage. Play by my rules (or at least try), or I'm not playing, because chasing is a great game to a dog (you really, really must want that really cool toy they have). After awhile they learn it's really boring by themselves and learn that my rules are different. He was probably taught that people chasing him is just as fun as fetch.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> OT- but you have fantastic taste in dogs, lol! Papillons, border collies, and GSDs are my three favorite breeds.


Mine too! <G> I love collies as well  I will have a BC some day when I have the time, but with work and the crazy puppy (who had a hayday rolling down the snowdrifts today like a little kid) it's just not happenin' for awhile.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Also have you taken these dog selector quizes? They're not 100% accurate (I never get papillons on them) but they could give you a place to start.
> 
> http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselectorindex.do
> http://www.k9country.com/perl//dogBreed.pl


Thanks, I tried the first link. Of the dogs I think are cute enough, Havanese, Bichon Frise and Silky Terrier ranked high. Norfolk Terrier, Poodle (Toy) and Maltes ranked pretty well too. But they rank better in some categories than others. I think my main concerns is: cuteness, non-shedding/low grooming, medium activity level (one daily walk) friendly and can handle both hot and cold weather. The second link wasn't as helpful, but bichon frise came upon again as high ranked. A good place to start looking, thanks.


LazyGRanch713 said:


> Oh, we get a lot of boarding dogs in that play the ol' keep away game  I keep 2 toys on hand, and throw one. When they go flying away with it in their mouth, I get their attention and lure them in a few feet from me and throw the other toy. While they're chasing that toy, I grab up the other one and keep it up. Sometimes 3 works better, if they try to cram 2 in their mouth at once, lol.
> On the rare case that doesn't work, I just disengage. Play by my rules (or at least try), or I'm not playing, because chasing is a great game to a dog (you really, really must want that really cool toy they have). After awhile they learn it's really boring by themselves and learn that my rules are different. He was probably taught that people chasing him is just as fun as fetch.


No, I have three identical balls and he only wants to play with a specific one at a time. He will know exactly which one we were playing with, even if after I get the ball I try to switch, he will bark until he gets the original one. He's a little stinker! I thought about trying to impose "Play by my rules or we don't play," but he has been playing this way for like 7 years and I am only watching him for a couple months. I figure I might as well let the little terror have his way. I've just come up with more creative ways to catch him and nab the ball.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

puppysitter said:


> Obviously they just look cute and that's why I am even considering them as the dogs I would want when/if I get a dog. I don't know about their temperments, living space needs, etc. You have to start somewhere, and I am starting with cuteness and shedding. I'm not buying a dog tomorrow, or maybe not anytime very soon. I fully realize dogs live 15 years and I need to be around to take care of and I can afford it. I think it's really lame how if I openly admit I want a cute dog who will be an affectionate companion (probably the main reason people get dogs in the first place), I am suddenly unfit to own a dog. I don't need lectures about how dogs are not people -- believe me, this shih tzu I am dog-sitting is spoiled to death and acts like a total brat. Total small dog syndrome. I just wanted to know why some dogs are affectionate and some aren't. That's all.
> 
> Speaking of my shih tzu I am dog-sitting being a brat:* He takes the ball and runs away with it and makes me chase him around the table in circles forever. Should I assume he was never "taught" fetch, or do some dogs just play differently.* I only get the ball by tricking him and having a tug of war with him. Soon as I throw it, it bolts again for me to chase him with it.


It sounds to me like he's playing Keep away from you, which to him is probibly great fun.


And as far as him being a PITA, many dogs act different with strangers than with their own family, especially when they are poorly socialized.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> It sounds to me like he's playing Keep away from you, which to him is probibly great fun.
> 
> 
> And as far as him being a PITA, many dogs act different with strangers than with their own family, especially when they are poorly socialized.


Very true. Mia, who is a complete lovebug towards me, is very very standoffish around strangers. She is just a one person dog. That said she's also super busy and hyper most the time regardless, lol.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

Great fun to him. Boring for me after about 2 minutes! I'd tried taking the ball and running around the table to see if he will chase me. No such luck.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Very true. Mia, who is a complete lovebug towards me, is very very standoffish around strangers. She is just a one person dog. That said she's also super busy and hyper most the time regardless, lol.


ya and Kechara is compleatly aloof with strangers and she LOVES to cuddle with me.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think a lot of breeds don't mind being held and cuddled as long as they've had that experience since they were young and didn't have any traumatizing events related to being handled.

I'm not sure which none-shedding breeds would do but Cavalier King Charles Spaniels LOVE to be cuddled and hugged and will always try to crawl on you. They do shed a bit though.

What do you mean by "cuteness" by the way? People think of cute differently, some people think a Chihuahua is cute while other people think Shar Peis are cute. 

As for 1 walk a day..actually most dogs need a bit more than that. I was looking for lower energy breeds for someone I met as well and couldn't come up with very many. Perhaps a Shih Tzu is what you need. They're not terribly high energy and don't shed. And you're already looking after one so you can see if you like their energy level/personality, etc.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

puppysitter said:


> Great fun to him. Boring for me after about 2 minutes! I'd tried taking the ball and running around the table to see if he will chase me. No such luck.


Have you tried using treats to lure him in? if not, i bet if you sat there while he ran away, he'd eventually bring the ball back looking for attention and a game.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

If the OP didn't require non shedding, I would have without a doubt said Cavalier King Charles. However, now I pick the Havanese or the Maltese.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

puppysitter said:


> But I keep hearing poodles are the easiest to train.


"Trainable" is not exactly the same as "easy to train". The breeds that are taught amazing tricks and extremely complex tasks, include individuals who will give a good trainer fits. Really intelligent dogs are the most fun to train, but they can present their own difficulties. A lot of really bright dogs get labeled as dumb because the trainer can't follow Rule #1: be smarter than the dog. That's often easier said than done.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> What do you mean by "cuteness" by the way? People think of cute differently, some people think a Chihuahua is cute while other people think Shar Peis are cute.


I realize that varies, but for me it's little shaggy, fluffy dogs with cute little faces. I like puppy cuts and hate long-haired dogs. I'm also not a fan of dogs that have fur growing tight to the body, like say a golden retriever. I like little fluff balls, heehee. Coton de tulear, bichon frise and shih tzus with puppy cuts would all fit the bill!


DJEtzel said:


> Have you tried using treats to lure him in? if not, i bet if you sat there while he ran away, he'd eventually bring the ball back looking for attention and a game.


This dog can do without treats too. I'll hold up a treat or throw one at him and he will sniff it and walk away. Maybe the treats aren't tasty enough, or sometimes he doesn't want to eat. I do sometimes refuse to chase him and he does come back, but if I make the slightest flinch, he bolts to start the game again.  I'd like to have my own dog from scratch. This one has been trained to do whatever he pleases!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the breed selector has been pretty spot-on so far.. IMO, shih tzus would probably be your best bet. They're usually calmer, need less exercise and are lower energy than terriers. They also shed less. I feel that you should ignore "trainability" as listed by breed--individuals ALWAYS vary. A poodle who is very food driven will be easier to train with treats than a poodle who isn't. I've met a bunch of shih tzus and shih tzu crosses who are adorable, know TONS of tricks, and don't go crazy with only one walk a day, as long as it's a 30 minute walk at least.

Please read up and do lots and lots of research before you go out and get a puppy! They are so much work, lol. I THOUGHT I was prepared.. but oh boy, was I wrong. You can never be too prepared! Good luck.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

As far as having an "affectionate, cuddly type dog", well, I think that you are a bit biased/maybe even "poisoned" in you thinking due to the current dog that you sit for. You MUST remember, that this dog is 7 yrs. old, &, already has a family that it has bonded to...you are nothing more than a "distraction" until its people return back home to the dog. I would not bother wasting any of my time trying to retrain this old guy..I would, however, continue to do as you are being paid to do, & provide the proper care for the dog in the meantime..as far as getting a bit "miffed" cuz the dog doesn't want to cuddle with you,...well, dogs arent idiots just as children who are left with daycare workers aren't going to assume that the person that helps them out for a few hours here & there deserve ANY sort of a "loving relationship" to form...(if one does though however, well, I would consider that a lovely situation, &, how nice could that be really?...pretty nice in an ideal situation I would think )
I think that you are asking a bit much of THIS particular dog...he is merely trained to worship others...not you...I personally wouldn't blame the breed though. I think that you are right on track though of wanting to find a dog that suits YOU though...&, commend you for even doing some "homework" too in that dept. You will be well ahead of the game in dog-ownership for that alone...just please remember..no matter WHAT breed you decide on,..keep in mind that you will get out of the relationship exactly what you put INTO the relationship!!! If you put in lots of love, trust, and steady leadership in the proper manner, I think that ANY dog would be more than happy to spend its life showing you all of the love & adorationship that it can muster up...if you feed/harbour negativity/untrustworthiness...guess what you will sow??...
I wish you all the luck in the world!! &, hope that you can figure out what type of dog will suit YOU best...I think that you could take the ugliest dog on the planet, love & nurture & respect it, &...think that the dog would love you through the thickest of the thinnest of times...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Aren't all toy breeds bred to be sweet and cuddly? The ones that are little monsters aren't that way by design, they're that way for the same owner-caused reasons big dogs get 'personality issues'.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

All my dogs are cuddly and none of them are toy breeds. (a Rat terrier isn't a toy breed right?...Jack seems to big to be considered toy..anyways)

Nellie is a mutt and loves to get under the covers with me at bedtime and scooch as close as possible to me while taking up the whole bed.

Biscuit is a beagle and is kind of disconnected from the world and just loves her sleep and her food, but she always likes a good belly rub and cuddle, she never rejects it.

And Jack (rat terrier)...hes a secret cuddler, if there's another human or dog around he's grumpy and pretends he doesn't want to sleep in the bed or nestle up to you but when no ones watching he will run up and nudge his face under your arm and run himself on you and curl into your lap. Same thing with the bed if no other dogs are in the bed he jumps right up and gets close and all affectionate. But absolutely WILL NOT share the bed with another dog. Nuh uh.

Okay I lied...ALL my dogs aren't cuddly...yet. Aija is a 3 month old puppy and well....I'd like to see anyone try to hold down and cuddle a bouncy, never-stopping- crazy pit bull mix puppy...go ahead...try..lol


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/sahareza/100_2406.jpg

Here is my Squeak. She is a big cuddle bug. Sweet, affectionate, lively, smart but then again she is mine! She loves people and other pets. She does some basic obedience and we are working on her CGC and TDI. She is a Maltese.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

My boyfriend and I sat last night watching television. Curled up on my chest was Kira, and curled on his lap was Odo. They laid there the entire two hour movie, long past it being comfortable for me to have an 18lb boston terrier on my chest. They are both cuddle bugs, but we've been cuddling them since they were eight weeks old.

Of course, they don't always like to be cuddled. It's only when they're tired that they want to climb on someone's lap.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

In my experience, cuddliness is inversely proportional to body mass. The absolute best lapdogs I've ever met were AmStaffs, Great Danes, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Newfoundlands, and Rottweilers.

Personally, I dream of having a 100-lb lapdog, but I realize that's not for everybody.


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

puppysitter said:


> Thanks, I tried the first link. Of the dogs I think are cute enough, Havanese, Bichon Frise and Silky Terrier ranked high. Norfolk Terrier, Poodle (Toy) and Maltes ranked pretty well too. But they rank better in some categories than others. I think my main concerns is: cuteness, non-shedding/low grooming, medium activity level (one daily walk) friendly and can handle both hot and cold weather. The second link wasn't as helpful, but bichon frise came upon again as high ranked. A good place to start looking, thanks.


Keep in mind that low-shedding doesn't usually mean low grooming... it's often the opposite. Dogs like poodles, shih tzus, bichon frise are all low-shedding but require regular grooming. Brushing often and regular trips to the groomer for clipping. We had a toy poodle whose fur grew so quickly we had to get him clipped every 3-4 weeks. His hair was so curly that even with every other day brushing, if we didn't get him clipped that often he'd be a mess of matts.

My SIL has a Bichon Frise. She's very cute and cuddly, but also needs regular brushing and clipping. She's also quite high energy. But she is very sweet.

I think with any dog, there's going to be differences in temperment and personality within the same breed. And training will have a lot to do with it, too. When we went to pick out our shih tzu puppy, while we were sitting on the floor cuddling all the puppies, the mother dog crawled right up into my husband's lap and spent almost the entire visit with her head tucked up under his chin giving cuddles. The breeder said that the father was also very docile and low-energy. We're hoping their temperments have been passed on to our new pup (due to come home this week, hopefully!)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you should look into velcro breeds  Poodles are a good one, I think, if you're also looking for non-shedding. Though the ability to tolerate a lot of touching and manipulating is purely a conditioning thing. I've heard that people who show dogs take their puppies and touch all over them and mess with them as MUCH as possible, while keeping it a positive experience. Because they absolutely don't want their dog to recoil and shy away when a judge goes to touch them! Buying a breed that's known for being affectionate isn't all it takes. For instance, my Basil is a Papillon, and is probably the most velcro dog ever. He's always within 5 ft of me at least. However, if I try to pick him up and cuddle him TOO much, he might get sick of it before long. Cuddling is generally on his terms, and even though he will willingly come up to me and curl up in my lap, he's just as likely to refuse to get on the couch and lay by my feet instead.

If you decide to go the puppy route or the shelter route, both are good options. With a puppy, make sure that you make every instance of being affectionate a possitive experience, and reward for their attention at every chance you get. This is also really helpful for things like teeth cleaning, nail clipping, and vet visits, because they'll already be used to being handled. It also might be a good idea to ask the breeder to pick the pup that they think is the most affectionate and cuddly for you. If you decide to adopt, it might be even easier, because you'll already know if the dog is prone to cuddling or not. Ask lots of questions if they're being fostered.

Good luck finding your cuddly dog


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ShutterBug said:


> I think with any dog, there's going to be differences in temperment and personality within the same breed. And training will have a lot to do with it, too. When we went to pick out our shih tzu puppy, while we were sitting on the floor cuddling all the puppies, the mother dog crawled right up into my husband's lap and spent almost the entire visit with her head tucked up under his chin giving cuddles. The breeder said that the father was also very docile and low-energy. We're hoping their temperments have been passed on to our new pup (due to come home this week, hopefully!)


Excellent point. Dudes parents were busy busy and liked attention but weren't totally "cuddle" dogs. Dude is like that. I think it was passed on. I never met Tags parents, but from what I can gather they were probably crossed with hummingbirds because Tag doesn't walk, he ZIPS everywhere 
We used to groom dogs for a shih-tzu breeder; some of her females were high energy (ok, they were hyper lol) and some of them were docile rag-doll sweet. Usually the puppies that came from the energetic parents were energetic themselves, and the puppies out of the docile parents were docile as well. I've met some shih-tzus with sweet, loving temperaments that were to die for


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Keep in mind that low-shedding doesn't usually mean low grooming... it's often the opposite. Dogs like poodles, shih tzus, bichon frise are all low-shedding but require regular grooming.


Amen to that. I spend a lot of time brushing my boys and have to get them groomed every six to eight weeks.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I am a cuddler lover when it comes to dogs and love those that are naturally affectionate. I do not enjoy owning a dog as much if it is aloof and doesn't want to spend time on my lap (I know, as I have had that experience before). 

My experience tells me that some of that love of affection is hereditary, but some is also conditioned in by training.

I am not fond of fluffy faces and lengthy or fluffy coats either, though, so my idea of cute would be much different from yours. 

Keep in mind, as mentioned above, all the lo-shedding breeds are fluffy and require regular brushing to avoid matts, face washing to avoid build up from eye discharge and food in their bearding, and also clipping of their full coat at 6 -8 week intervals . . . . then there is also the topic of bum washes and sanitary clips. Genetically you cannot have a smooth faced dog or smooth coated dog that is non(or lo)-shedding.

I have found Cavalier Spaniels and as well the Bichons (and their mixes) to be the most reliable cuddlers with only the very odd exceptions. These can also be VERY needy and suffer from separation anxiety . . . I would suggest dogs that are needy like this are for those who are able to have their dog accompany them a good part of the day. 

When looking at mixed dogs, I live where there are plenty of Cockapoos and Bichon x Shih Tzus. I have found my experiences with both of these tells me they tend to be cuddly as well.

If you are looking to rescue for your needs, anything that is a Spaniel mix, and lots of the fluffy mixes should be checked into, keeping in mind the chore and cost of the unavoidable grooming.

SOB


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Please do not get a dog that requires significant grooming if you do not either have the money to get them groomed regularly or the time to do it yourself. Every breed you listed that you think is "cute enough" is a high groom requirement dog. Getting one of those breeds when you know you're looking for, in your own words "no shedding/low grooming", is just setting yourself up for problems. There is absolutely no owning a Bichon, for instance, and deciding you just don't have the time or money to groom them. They can't just "grow natural".


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

Ayanla said:


> Please do not get a dog that requires significant grooming if you do not either have the money to get them groomed regularly or the time to do it yourself. Every breed you listed that you think is "cute enough" is a high groom requirement dog. Getting one of those breeds when you know you're looking for, in your own words "no shedding/low grooming", is just setting yourself up for problems. There is absolutely no owning a Bichon, for instance, and deciding you just don't have the time or money to groom them. *They can't just "grow natural".*


That is so true. When we rescued our toy poodle, he was in such rough shape. He was 9 months old, and I doubt he'd ever been groomed. Maybe the surface had been brushed a few times, but he'd certainly never been clipped. When we took him to the groomer the first time, he was matted so badly down next to the skin, that she had no choice but to completely shave him and it took her over 3 hours. It also cost us $70. 

After that we took him every 4 weeks or so and it took less than an hour at a cost of $30 each time. That was with us brushing him every other day or so.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My Standard Poodles are all lap dogs, and great cuddlers. Maddy, even as a 9 wk. old puppy, was not a "cuddler." Ok, I respected that. Didn't insist by forcing it because I could. I ignored her. She became lap dog! Cuddler supreme. She's 8 yrs. old, going on 9. STILL not the cuddler type, but, she does come and cuddle. I allow HER to make the choice. I do coax by patting beside my leg, and saying "ahhh, c'mon sweetie." She does. And she's a great cuddler. And when she's done, she's done. Ok by me. When I want her for a cuddle, she lets me. I'm honored.



> Originally Posted by puppysitter
> I am dog-sitting the most adorable shih tzu but he is a real pain in the arse. He refuses to let me pick him up, even when he is barking his brains out because he is deathly afraid of walking up the stairs. I go to help him up the stairs and he tries to bite me. Nu-uh. I want a dog who is friendly and pleasant.


First and foremost, this dog is not yours, so, even though you want to assist him to get him up the stairs, he doesn't want any part of you picking him up. Some dogs just don't like it, and never will. My little Shih Tzu LOVES it, and takes every opportunity to be on my lap. He sleeps snuggled up to me, and is a marvelous little guy. This isn't about the breed. It may be your approach. If someone you're not too sure of is large, and looming over you to do who knows what, you might not want it either! This little Tzu is telling you the only way he knows how to back off! 

Give him some time and space. Who knows?


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone is saying Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. They are super adorable looking, but I really can't deal with a dog that sheds. I don't want to find dog hair everywhere. Maybe a brown shih tzu would be good. I don't know, I'm still looking. I wish red toy poodles were more available in the U.S.!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Rottweiler. You don't have to pick him up; just sit on the couch and he'll find his way onto your lap. They be cuddle-tastic.


I agree!!! I can't sit on the floor with out mine getting in my lap. Now I can't get on the bed without getting tons of cuddles. They are pretty freakin cute too!!!!

But sooooooo not what you need or are looking for.


See....tons of cuddles and tons of cute!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Puppysitter- I sent you a pm about Shih Tzu.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

It's a tradeoff - a nonshedding dog will necessarily require lots of grooming. If the dog doesn't lose its fur, then that fur is going to retain lots and lots of dirt & oil. That means brushing several times per week to prevent matting, and regular trims to keep the hair manageable.

Personally, I'd rather spend 20 minutes a week vaccuming than several hours brushing & clipping, but your mileage will vary. Lots of people find brushing therapeutic, and enjoy the opportunity to style their dog's hair.

Personally, I'm with Marsh Muppet & TStafford - Cavaliers are my favorite of the small dogs, but a Rottie is basically five Cavaliers forming Voltron.


----------



## puppysitter (Jan 25, 2010)

One final question. What about gender? Do males and females have different temperments? I always hear that female dogs are more aggressive, which is odd because I'd say male humans are the more aggressive. But how do gender differences play into friendliness and cuddliness, if at all?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Individual dogs always vary... your best bet will be to meet the puppies personally and pick the one that sticks to you, doesn't mind being held, etc.

That said, people usually say that girls are more independent, where else boys are more sticky/loving. Boys are also usually more food driven, so they may be easier to train, but girls have better attention span. 

Again, these are just generalizations. You should pick the pup out yourself instead of being set on one gender beforehand.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I personally, myself, will ALWAYS have a boy around..they say if its not broke, then don't fix it...well, that applies to me too as far as dog ownership has prevailed to me too..my boys have all loved their "mum"(ME) unconditionaly, & vice versa...so, I fancy that I shall not ever "break the spell" & chance having a gal...NOT to say that the gals AREN'T great, just my own personal preference is all!! PS-I think male humans bond better with female dogs too as far as that goes ...then again, I happen across a female human/dog female pair, &, they knock my little brain dead in how connected they are...so, I am then left feeliing as dumb as a box of rocks! LOL...so, really, wether its a boy or a gal, I would suggest you spend ALOT of time with BOTH sexes, & try to size up any "bond type" feelings that you & any certain pup may share at the time


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Girls can be sweet, but on their own terms. I've always found them to be more independent. If you want a cuddler I would definitely go with a boy.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

our new shelter rescue Fallie is totally like a little piece of Velcro to me- more so than my smaller poodle 
I still can't believe that someone gave her up! but I'm so glad they did b/c now she's my dog


----------

